# 2012 New Year's Resolutions



## Ickathu (Dec 30, 2011)

So as the new year is coming up, I finally made a list of my New years resolutions. (For those of you who don't know what this is, basically it's just a list of achievements that I want before the NEXT new year, so now it would be goals to achieve before January 1, 2013). I want you guys to tell me if you think these goals are too high, or if I could push even more and still be successful.

Here is the list:
Averages: 
.....NOW .... THEN 
2x2 10s ...... 5s
3x3 23s ...... 16s
4x4 1:35...... 1:15
5x5 3:15...... 2:15
6x6 N/A ...... 6:00


Spoiler



(Note: I don't have a 6x6 yet, but I should be getting one for my Birthday in the end of January)


7x7 18:00 .... 9:00
3Bld 4:00 ..... 2:30 + Consistency from 40% to 70%
OH 1:10 ..... 30s
Pyra 14s ....... 8s
Sq-1 1:45 ..... 45s

Do those goals seem reasonable, or should I change some of them? Thanks.


----------



## MalusDB (Dec 30, 2011)

Providing the world doesn't end (2012, etc) I plan on:

*2x2*


Spoiler



1. sub 6 avg 3o5
*2. sub 8 avg 10 o12*



*3x3*


Spoiler



1. Full OLL + PLL (with actual decent recog+execution on each alg)
2. Sub 15 single non lucky
3. sub 18 avg 3o5/ sub 19 avg 5o5
*4. sub 20 avg 10o12*
5. learn/complete a blindsolve.



*4x4*


Spoiler



1. learn k4
*2. sub 1.30 avg 10o12*.



*5x5*


Spoiler



*1. sub 2.30 avg 10o12*



The goals in bold are the key aims. Outside cubing I wanna get back into running, get a sub 35 minute 10k time (maybe not possible this year but next year defs), oh and make sure I'm doing the honours project I want in my Final year at Uni.


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 30, 2011)

All these for average times...

2x2 - lol
3x3 - sub-15
4x4 - sub-1:15
5x5 - sub-2:30
OH - sub-30

Also, a blindfold success would be nice.

Also, outside of cubing, getting accepted to a good college would be nice.


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 30, 2011)

cubing wise:
sub 15 for 3x3
sub20 for OH
sub 2min for 5x5
consistant bld


outside cubing:
study more
lose weight
have fun


----------



## Akash Rupela (Dec 30, 2011)

What I want to achieve by end of next year, sub8 single on 3x3, sub10 avg5 on 3x3 , sub2 min 3 BLD, sub 1:30 4x4, sub 2:30 5x5


----------



## emolover (Dec 30, 2011)

2x2: Sub 3/learn SS/learn CLL
3x3: Sub 12/finish ELL/learn CLL
4x4: Sub 55
5x5: Sub 1:40
6x6: Sub 3
7x7: Sub 4:20
Megaminx: Sub 1:30
BLD: Sub 3/better accuracy
BigBLD: learn/success
Otherpuzzles: get better at

I actually expect all this by the end of school. Then I get real serious.

Real life:
Dont **** school up.
Do better than a 1700 on the SAT
Get accepted for college 
Loss some weight
Get faster at running
Do something about my body hair
Look in general more like my avatar


----------



## 4. (Dec 30, 2011)

Cubes: Finally learn full OLL
Other: Get laid


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 30, 2011)

Learn OLL. lol
Just get better at cubing generally.
Do a BLD solve.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 30, 2011)

3x3-Sub12 ao100.
4x4-Sub55 or whatever
5x5-sub 1:50
6x6-Sub3:30
7x7-sub5
BLD-sub40

Non cubing
Keep up a good running regime. Get a sub 3:45 marathon (preferable near 3:30)
Get sub19 on a 5k (preferably near 18 flat-ish)
Finish up college and go into the police academy (this one will be tight)


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 30, 2011)

2x2: Learn CLL and Average Sub-3
3x3: Average Sub-12
OH: Average Sub-25
4x4: Average Sub-50
5x5: Average Sub-1:40
6x6: Solve one.
7x7: Solve one.
BLD Success

Other:
More As in classes.


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 30, 2011)

3x3: sub-10 single, but meh, don't really care.
4x4: sub-50 avg
5x5: sub-1:30 avg
6x6: sub-2:30 avg
7x7: sub-4 avg
Megaminx: sub-1 avg 12, then finish learning Horseface cases PLL
Hopefully get a 5BLD success

Get better at tricking
Get a girlfriend
Get accepted into a good college
Perfect 3 clubs, refresh 3 balls, then learn 5 balls
Drink lots of Mountain Dew


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 30, 2011)

2x2: Sub-3/3.5
3x3: Sub-10/11
4x4: sub-1
5x5: sub-2
OH: sub-25
BLD: (not successes so far) sub-5

Other:

Learn Full-OLL and some COLL's
Learn CLL (2x2)
Get 300 subs (youtube)


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 30, 2011)

Don't laugh...
2x2x2: 12s -> actually knowing a 2x2 method
3x3x3: 35s->20s
4x4x4: dabble
5x5x5: dabble
BLD: dabble


----------



## Anthony (Dec 30, 2011)

Cubing: Get closer to Feliks
Physically: Get closer to Mike Kotch


----------



## hcfong (Dec 30, 2011)

2x2: sub-10, currently around 15ish seconds average.
3x3: sub-30, currently 40-45ish average
4x4: fast enough to make most competition time limits, currently 5-6 minutes.
Have a go at FMC
Learn to solve 5x5, pyra and sq-1.
Maybe have a go at BLD.


----------



## Riley (Dec 30, 2011)

All times given are sub the number. These are all estimates of what I'm going to get actually, because my goals are a bit too stretched. 
Current -> Then
2x2 6 -> 4
3x3 16 -> 11
4x4 1:30 -> 1:00
5x5 2:30 -> 1:45
6x6 6:20 -> 4:20
7x7 15:00 -> 7:00
OH 45 -> 27
3x3 BLD - 5:00 -> 2:00 (going to really concentrate on this
4x4 BLD and maybe 5x5 BLD success
Pyraminx 15 -> 10
Megaminx 6:00 -> 5:00
Square 1 1:30 -> 45


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Dec 30, 2011)

2x2, a good 4x4, 5x5, pyraminx, and megaminx -> puzzles I intend on finally adding to my collection
3x3 speed 29s -> 15s
3x3 blind 4 mins -> 90s

Need good grades. Time to buckle down. Aiming for at least an A- average.
Learn to cook


----------



## Sheldon (Dec 30, 2011)

Clock 7 => 6
SQ1 25 => sub20
Pyraminx 8 => 7


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 30, 2011)

2x2x2- Sub-1 (Takes no skill at all)
3x3x3- Sub-15/Learn OLLs
4x4x4-Sub 1:10
5x5x5-Sub Comp-CUtoffs
6x6x6- Sub 8
Pyraminx- Sub 6

Outside of cubing
Stop being lazy
Produce videos
Get partnership at one point, maybe


----------



## TMOY (Dec 30, 2011)

This thread puzzles me. Is it about 2012 New Year resolutions or about 2012 New Year solves ? This is a recurring joke on francocube because "resolution" and "solve" both translate as "résolution" in French, but the joke insn't supposed to work in English...


----------



## Kzip (Dec 30, 2011)

3x3 BLD 1:41 single ---> sub 1 avg
4x4 BLD nothing ---> solve 
Any place 1,2 or 3 on Competition (in BLD I think)


----------



## Henrik (Dec 30, 2011)

3x3: sub-12 avg of 100
4x4: sub-55 avg of 12
feet: sub-35 avg of 12 / sub-40/39 avg of 100
3bld: sub-1:30
sq1: sub-30 official avg

personal: start running again, get better at softball.


----------



## Ickenicke (Dec 30, 2011)

*My goals for 2012*

*2x2*


Spoiler



**Learn CLL*
*Sub-5 Ao12
*Sub-4 Ao5



*3x3*


Spoiler



**Improve my F2L lookahead
*
**Be sub-15*
*Sub-1 at least 4 of my PLLs
*Learn BLD



*4x4*


Spoiler



*Be sub-1.30



*5x5*


Spoiler



*Buy one



*Megaminx*


Spoiler



*Be sub- 2.30


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 30, 2011)

3x3 sub 13

Don't care about other puzzles


----------



## Mirzon (Dec 30, 2011)

3x3: Sub20
4x4: Compete competitively
5x5: Know how to solve it
6x6: Know how to solve it
7x7: Know how to solve it

Other: Do well in school. Enjoy life more.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Dec 30, 2011)

NR in 3x3x3, 5x5x5 and 6x6x6.
i hate 4x4x4


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Dec 30, 2011)

link group and name sub 10 3x3 video and more on my web page

My domain name page is rubikscuberecord.com lol


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 30, 2011)

TMOY said:


> This thread puzzles me. Is it about 2012 New Year resolutions or about 2012 New Year solves ? This is a recurring joke on francocube because "resolution" and "solve" both translate as "résolution" in French, but the joke insn't supposed to work in English...


Both. It's intended to be about Solves (just because it's on the speedsolving forums), but other things you want to achieve as well are fine.



TMOY said:


> This thread *puzzles* me.


Pun intended?


----------



## Dene (Dec 30, 2011)

Sub1:10 avg 12 on 5x5


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 30, 2011)

Dene said:


> Sub1:10 avg 12 on 5x5


 
That would be beast.

Sub 18 comp OH average.


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 30, 2011)

3x3: sub-8 average with Roux globally, it doesn't seem too ambitious tbh, although it'll be a great achievement.
3x3OH: sub-18 average with Roux... 
3x3feet: sub-2:30
3x3BLD: sub-1:50

Thats all I care about cubing wise


----------



## tasguitar7 (Dec 30, 2011)

2x2 - get one, lol
3x3 - full cmll, sub-15
4x4 - sub-1:30 - maybe a sub-1 single
5x5+ - get one, lol
3bld - 50%+ consistency, sub-5 minutes
OH - sub-25

other random - lean all 3x3 cll's and ell's because they seen useful

life - do well enough on AMC to the AIME, get 5+ on AIME, Straight A's, continue happily with my girlfriend


----------



## Weston (Dec 30, 2011)

2x2: sub 3 official average
3x3: sub 10.5 official average
3x3 OH: get NAR back
BLD: sub 1:10 official single

Non cubing
Spend less time on the computer
Start driving lol
Wake up before noon occasionally


----------



## Escher (Dec 30, 2011)

10BB/100 @ 100NL


----------



## aaronb (Dec 30, 2011)

2x2: Break WR and Learn Guimond (Currently LBL)
3x3: Break WR and Sub-11 (Currently sub-17)
4x4: Break WR and Sub-1:20 (Currently sub-1:40)
5x5: Break WR and Sub-2 (Currently Sub-4)
6x6: Break WR and Get one 
7x7: Break WR and Get one 
BLD: Break WR and Sub-3 and 90% success (Currently sub-7 and maybe 60% success?)
Go to a competition

So has this basically become a new Goals thread, with a New Years theme?


----------



## adragast (Dec 30, 2011)

Personally, I would like to get sub 30 with Roux (already pretty close now), with Waterman (not too far) and with columns first (not too close). If I manage it I may have a look at ZZ and L2L4... One day I may even sub-30 with 10 different methods (hoping to get there before Kirjava gets sub-10 with 30 methods ).


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 30, 2011)

FMC: official sub 30
3 BLD: sub 5 min
4 BLD: succes
MBLD: NR

Although I do not practice speed let's put some target on "speed"solving too:
2x2: sub 10 official
3x3: sub 30

Most important resolution: improve blockbuilding by practicing Heise and Petrus


----------



## AndersB (Dec 30, 2011)

My goals to be achieved next year will be:

Learn CLL
Learn Roux
Learn M2
Sub -5 2x2
Sub -14 3x3
Sub -1:10 4x4
Sub -2:00 5x5
Sub -5:00 6x6
Sub -8:00 7x7
Sub -1:50 Megaminx
Sub -25 OH
(All times are for consistency)
Compete in all WCA-events

Beat my friends at cubing!!


----------



## Florian (Dec 30, 2011)

2x2 sub-3 average official learning a few CLL and EG algs, but i will generally stay with Ortega
3x3 sub-10 average official i need to improve my PLLs, especially G-Perms and look-ahead
4x4 sub 45 average official just getting better
5x5 sub 1:10 average of 12 
learning 4x4 and 5x5 Blind and 6+Cubes MultiBlind


----------



## megaminxwin (Dec 31, 2011)

Cubing:

Actually remember how to do it again. (It's been, what, 1 and a half years?)

Non-cubing:

Stop being so stupid and arrogant on the forums this time around.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Dec 31, 2011)

2x2: lol
3x3: sub-11
4x4: sub-55
5x5: sub-1:40
6x6: sub-3:00
7x7: sub-5:30
3x3 OH: sub-18
3x3 BLD: sub-2:00


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Dec 31, 2011)

2x2: learn CLL, sub 3 ao100
3x3: finish learning PLL (3 algs left), start full OLL, be sub 13 (currently around the 17 range with sub 15 ao5), learn BLD (how to memo and average ~5 mins)
4x4: learn parity algs, get another 4x4 (maybe SS?)
5x5: learn parity algs, maybe get another 5x5 
Pyraminx: learn oka, be sub 10 
Magic: get more magics, be sub 0.90

Non cubing related: 
Get through the year without messing up my future permanently (stupid AP US History just ruined my GPA) 
Get 5 on AP US History and AP Chinese tests (I can barely read Chinese)
Learn how to study 
Create a list of colleges to apply to with more than 3 colleges on it
Be national champion in any game in Academic Games (probably going to be Presidents)
Get parents to let me take a self defense class
Make more youtube videos


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 31, 2011)

Get sub-15 in 3x3
Get a 2x2 (probably Lubix WitTwo) - DONE
Learn Ortega for 2x2 - DONE
Maybe start learning CLL for 2x2
Get a new pyraminx (probably will be QJ, but may be Edison)
Learn last layer algs for Pyraminx
Maybe get a Dayan+MF8 4x4


----------



## lorki3 (Dec 31, 2011)

practise more


----------



## aronpm (Dec 31, 2011)

be good at bld


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 1, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> BLD: dabble



Hahahahahahahaha

Happy new year everyone! 

I hope last year's goals were fulfilled and this year's will be surpassed.


----------



## emolover (Jan 1, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Hahahahahahahaha
> 
> Happy new year everyone!
> 
> I hope last year's goals were fulfilled and this year's will be surpassed.



That is funny! 

Mine are to get good at big cubes.


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 1, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> 3x3: sub-10 single, but meh, don't really care.
> 4x4: sub-50 avg
> 5x5: sub-1:30 avg
> 6x6: sub-2:30 avg
> ...



Let's see.

fulfilled 
fulfilled
fulfilled
not even close
not even close
not even close at all
no way

not much improvement
not at all, came pretty close, but things crashed and burned
dunno about good college, but it's very tough, and standards are through the roof
no time to juggle at all, messed around with 3 balls once in a blue moon
not at all, much more health conscious


----------



## emolover (Jan 1, 2013)

emolover said:


> 2x2: Sub 3/learn SS/learn CLL
> 3x3: Sub 12/finish ELL/learn CLL
> 4x4: Sub 55
> 5x5: Sub 1:40
> ...



Fulfilled/gave up/mostly learned
For a little bit I was/I did but I forgot/learned some COLL
Can do like half the time
Fulfilled
Fulfilled
Not even close
Fulfilled
PFFHHHTTT LOL!!!! gave up
learned it, not a success
I suppose

PFFFHHHHTTHHTHTHTHTHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL Im a **** up
Yes
IU Purdue and other **** I dont care about
Kinda, less than 150 right now
Kinda
LOLOLOLOLOL more shaving I guess
I suppose I dress more like a faggot if that counts.

I also need to improve more on mega this year.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 1, 2013)

Andreaillest said:


> Learn OLL. lol
> Just get better at cubing generally.
> Do a BLD solve.


lol #failcubing


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 1, 2013)

Shouldn't we have a new thread for 2013 New Year's Resolutions?


----------



## Username (Jan 1, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> Shouldn't we have a new thread for 2013 New Year's Resolutions?



You could create one


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 1, 2013)

Username said:


> You could create one



Done


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 1, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Hahahahahahahaha
> 
> Happy new year everyone!
> 
> I hope last year's goals were fulfilled and this year's will be surpassed.



lawl


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 2, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> 2x2: learn CLL, sub 3 ao100
> 3x3: finish learning PLL (3 algs left), start full OLL, be sub 13 (currently around the 17 range with sub 15 ao5), learn BLD (how to memo and average ~5 mins)
> 4x4: learn parity algs, get another 4x4 (maybe SS?)
> 5x5: learn parity algs, maybe get another 5x5
> ...



Fail 
finished PLL, still have <20 OLLs to go, sub 14 ao100 with lots of sub 13 singles/ao5/ao12, fail BLD
fulfilled
no 5x5 but can solve it
pretty much fulfilled
got more magics, probably gotta sell them now, not sub 0.90

fail
fail
basically fail
fail
almost fulfilled, got 2nd
fail
fulfilled


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 2, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> Get sub-15 in 3x3
> Get a 2x2 (probably Lubix WitTwo) - DONE
> Learn Ortega for 2x2 - DONE
> Maybe start learning CLL for 2x2
> ...



Sub-15 single, but not average
Yeah
Yeah
No
Yeah
Yeah
Got a Shengshou


----------



## Dacuba (Jan 2, 2013)

3x3 Finals of the next German Nationals will be my only goal.

edit: oops this is a reflective thread for 2012? sorry, above is my 2013 goal


----------

